# Very Happy with my new table saw



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice review and congrats on the saw. I own the same saw, branded by Laguna (the Grizzly G0691 is also the same saw) and I agree with you on all points. I also accumulate a lot of dust in the bottom of the cabinet, which I mostly blame on my wimpy Delta 1HP dust collector. I will soon me upgrading to wither a 2 or 3 HP mobile cyclone system which I think will make a big difference. The 3HP Leeson motors in these things are strong! Enjoy your saw.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats on the saw


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

You need a better dust collector, this is where you issue is.
I know , this is never ending.
Good review. 
Happy sawing


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

The dust collector is a Craftex CT030 2 HP. I think I'll try a straight run to the TS before I chuck it out


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the review, let us know how the saw holds up.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

When is the last time you cleaned the filter on your DC?


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

b2rtch - it's a canister and I give the handle a coupla turns after I finish for the day….


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Don, I notice your mobile base doesn't extend out to the right to support the table (see my saw picture below). Any concerns with the rails being unsupported at the far right of the saw?


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey John…I don't have the long rails for this TS so there really isn't that much to support. I think the picture is a bit deceiving….

length of the rail is ~62" and there's only 20" to the right of the table (before the extension table)


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Ah, okay thanks Don. I think the perspective of the picture fooled my eye!


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Congratulations to your new saw! Goodluck and enjoy.


----------



## Dustmite97 (Aug 1, 2009)

I saw this up close not long ago, what a beast! Enjoy the new toy!


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

I've used the 'beast' word several times when describing this bad boy to people Dustmite97.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

First review I've seen on the Craftex saw. Well done. I've read that Craftex is owned by the brother of Grizzly, and in this case, the Craftex, Grizzly G0690, and the Laguna shown appear to be very similar, if not essentially identical saws.

Enjoy!


----------



## michaelsgarage (Feb 15, 2013)

hey, is this saw still working well for you? im thinking about buy this very saw.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm still very happy with the Craftex Michael. Still chewing through wood nicely. I ran some 9/4 Maple through it recently. It burped and asked for more


----------



## michaelsgarage (Feb 15, 2013)

that's sweet. I'm getting mine this Saturday!


----------



## michaelsgarage (Feb 15, 2013)

what does the top of your rip fence look like? i think i may have been sent the wrong one….


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

This is what mine looks like (may say Craftex on top)


----------



## The_Norwegian_wdwkr (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey John, where did you get that mobile base gory our Laguna platinum table saw.


----------

